# Search for Tapatalk



## flyboys (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't want to hijack another thread, but I, like many others use Tapatalk, and the numbers will be growing as smart phones become more accessible. Would any moderators be able to activate a search feature for SMF on Tapatalk?  I use Tapatalk  about 90% of the time to log on to the site and there is no way to search the forum.  I would be forever grateful if this feature could be activated!  This site has a wealth of unlimited knowledge that is currently being severely limited for those of us using Tapatalk.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 27, 2011)

Right now that is not a feature that is available. Huddler is working on a stand alone mobile site for SMF so that you dont have to use Tapatalk to access it.


----------



## flyboys (Dec 27, 2011)

That would be even better, thank you for the response


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have tapatalk and I can get into and answer threads but I can't get into chat or anything like that yet. A straight link would be nice to have.


----------

